# Nicholls



## riprap (Sep 4, 2016)

They are a very good team, much like Appalachian state. We are going to need our A game to pull it out. Since we got beat by UT last year and it took overtime for them to finish off app state, I am worried. Please Kirby, don't take these guys lightly. Ga Dawgs !


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 4, 2016)

Not worried about this staff taking any team they play for granted.


----------



## Scott G (Sep 4, 2016)

Hopefully the refs help us out again.


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 4, 2016)

Hope we didn't give them any clues with our vanilla play calling.


----------



## riprap (Sep 4, 2016)

Scott G said:


> Hopefully the refs help us out again.



Somebody on sec country Facebook said Kirby paid the refs. Anybody know bucks or 4x4's real name.


----------



## riprap (Sep 4, 2016)

John Cooper said:


> Hope we didn't give them any clues with our vanilla play calling.



I sure hope not. Nicholls has dropped the state and just goes by nicholls. That's elite. App state good.


----------



## elfiii (Sep 4, 2016)

Ya'll reckon they are better than NC? We could be in big trouble.


----------



## riprap (Sep 4, 2016)

elfiii said:


> Ya'll reckon they are better than NC? We could be in big trouble.



According to some App state is so...


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 4, 2016)

I just hope we can hold our own with them......
.


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 4, 2016)

If we come out and play like Tennessucks, we're going to be in big trouble, boys! 

Y'all think Chubb can get 100 yards this week?


----------



## riprap (Sep 4, 2016)

Silver Britches said:


> If we come out and play like Tennessucks, we're going to be in big trouble, boys!
> 
> Y'all think Chubb can get 100 yards this week?



I hope in the first quarter so he can sit, but who knows. That nicholl D has been compared with the 85 bears.


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 4, 2016)

riprap said:


> I hope in the first quarter so he can sit, but who knows. That nicholl D has been compared with the 85 bears.



The similarities are so obvious. ...... I hope we can just keep it close.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Sep 4, 2016)

Watch out for Ronald Ollie. If yall have seen Last Chance U, you'll know who I'm referring to. 

For the record,  Nicholls is not even on Appy state level


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 5, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Watch out for Ronald Ollie. If yall have seen Last Chance U, you'll know who I'm referring to.
> 
> For the record,  Nicholls is not even on Appy state level



Dawgs should roll them then. Cup cake team?


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 5, 2016)

Nicholls will win it all


----------



## MudDucker (Sep 5, 2016)

riprap said:


> According to some App state is so...



That is only VolSux fans who think that.


----------



## westcobbdog (Sep 5, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Watch out for Ronald Ollie. If yall have seen Last Chance U, you'll know who I'm referring to.
> 
> For the record,  Nicholls is not even on Appy state level



Nobody is on Appy States level. Until your next opponent.


----------



## Horns (Sep 5, 2016)

westcobbdog said:


> Nobody is one Appy States level. Until your next opponent.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Sep 5, 2016)

It's possible.  Y'all struggled with a high school team last year


----------



## MudDucker (Sep 5, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> It's possible.  Y'all struggled with a high school team last year



There you go again.  Flying that flag off of the porch!


----------



## Unicoidawg (Sep 5, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> It's possible.  Y'all struggled with a high school team last year



Lol..... and according to that logic if that high school team your boys played Thursday would have had a kicker ut would have gotten beat by said high school team.


----------



## Horns (Sep 5, 2016)

Unicoidawg said:


> Lol..... and according to that logic if that high school team your boys played Thursday would have had a kicker ut would have gotten beat by said high school team.



Logic and Buck don't mix


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 5, 2016)

Horns said:


> Logic and Buck don't mix



Nope he doesn't comprehend much


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 5, 2016)

brownceluse said:


> Nope he doesn't comprehend much



please guarantee us a dog win next week  I have gotten several pms from worried dog fans about next week.


----------



## FootLongDawg (Sep 5, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> It's possible.  Y'all struggled with a high school team last year



That would have beat the brakes off both teams on the field Thursday night.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 5, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> please guarantee us a dog win next week  I have gotten several pms from worried dog fans about next week.



I will let you know midweek when Kirby calls me and let's me know how he thinks we'll do


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 5, 2016)

Nicholls....is that Nicholls, Ga?

If so, they're tough. Tougher than App St


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 5, 2016)

Dawg fans worry every weekend. Munson taught us that.


----------



## tcward (Sep 5, 2016)

Here ya go!


----------



## riprap (Sep 5, 2016)

The southeastern conference is a spin off of the Southland conference. Powerhouse. The sun belt can't even compare.


----------



## riprap (Sep 5, 2016)

Nick Saban consults with Tim Rebowe.


----------



## MCBUCK (Sep 5, 2016)

riprap said:


> The southeastern conference is a spin off of the Southland conference. Powerhouse. The sun belt can't even compare.



The SEC and the ACC are both off shoots of the  "Southern Conference" or also known as the SOCON. The SOCON is the same conference that had, you guessed it, national champions Appalachian State and Georgia Southern. App won three and Ga Southern won six (Erk Russell-3)
I used to watch  a lot of SOCON football.


----------



## riprap (Sep 5, 2016)

MCBUCK said:


> The SEC and the ACC are both off shoots of the  "Southern Conference" or also known as the SOCON. The SOCON is the same conference that had, you guessed it, national champions Appalachian State and Georgia Southern. App won three and Ga Southern won six (Erk Russell-3)
> I used to watch  a lot of SOCON football.



So...Ga southern has twice as many NC's as app state and GA southern is the high school team. Vol logic shining through.


----------



## MCBUCK (Sep 5, 2016)

No Vol logic at all. I hate UT with a passion. I was just pointing out that the SEC was formed from the SOCON. UT embarrassed themselves in my opinion and I am an App State fan as well as a UGA fan.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 6, 2016)

MCBUCK said:


> No Vol logic at all. I hate UT with a passion. I was just pointing out that the SEC was formed from the SOCON. UT embarrassed themselves in my opinion and I am an App State fan as well as a UGA fan.



When did your boy play at App State? 

UT is an embarrassment, period!


----------



## riprap (Sep 6, 2016)

MCBUCK said:


> No Vol logic at all. I hate UT with a passion. I was just pointing out that the SEC was formed from the SOCON. UT embarrassed themselves in my opinion and I am an App State fan as well as a UGA fan.



No. That was a shot at the nasty buck.

Serious question, is the Southland conference the same as the old southern conference.


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 10, 2016)

riprap said:


> They are a very good team, much like Appalachian state. We are going to need our A game to pull it out. Since we got beat by UT last year and it took overtime for them to finish off app state, I am worried. Please Kirby, don't take these guys lightly. Ga Dawgs !



son, you nailed it b


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 10, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> When did your boy play at App State?
> 
> UT is an embarrassment, period!



So what does that make uga considering uts opponent was at least an fbs school?


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 10, 2016)

Nicholls was ranked 98th in fcs last week. And they played with the #9 in fbs? At least app st is ranked top 35 in fbs hahahahaha


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 10, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> So what does that make uga considering uts opponent was at least an fbs school?


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 10, 2016)

We knew UGA was not knowing to be great this year. UT is slotted for the SECCG and the National Playoffs. They are at the pinnacle of 4 years of rebuilding and a veteran team from top to bottom


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 10, 2016)

I know you try to downplay it kydawg and you haven't said it yourself but many a uga fan have picked y'all to win the east. Heck a few experts too! Y'all yap and yap about 10rc but y'all laid an even bigger egg today than we ever did. I mean you saw that ranking right? 98 in fcs..yeah fcs. Y'all can shut up now cause y'all are eating crow and a big plate of it. I say y'all cause I'm lumping all uga fans into one. Y'all do it to us 10rc. Eat that crow


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 10, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> I know you try to downplay it kydawg and you haven't said it yourself but many a uga fan have picked y'all to win the east. Heck a few experts too! Y'all yap and yap about 10rc but y'all laid an even bigger egg today than we ever did. I mean you saw that ranking right? 98 in fcs..yeah fcs. Y'all can shut up now cause y'all are eating crow and a big plate of it. I say y'all cause I'm lumping all uga fans into one. Y'all do it to us 10rc. Eat that crow



There is no down playing what happened today. UGA got blown off the ball on offense at the LOS. Plus turnovers on O and special teams. But 10RC was the chosen one. Not UGA this year. The D played OK but good lord they were on the field most of the game. Without the D take aways we would have lost this game.


----------



## Horns (Sep 10, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> I know you try to downplay it kydawg and you haven't said it yourself but many a uga fan have picked y'all to win the east. Heck a few experts too! Y'all yap and yap about 10rc but y'all laid an even bigger egg today than we ever did. I mean you saw that ranking right? 98 in fcs..yeah fcs. Y'all can shut up now cause y'all are eating crow and a big plate of it. I say y'all cause I'm lumping all uga fans into one. Y'all do it to us 10rc. Eat that crow



Hey crow is good sometimes. We didn't go to OT for the win. And we are 2-0. Ugly win no doubt but a win. For the record, I have never said UGA would win the SEC east. I do know that UT will not win it playing like last week.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 10, 2016)

Of course not I don't have on orange glasses we will lose 4 games if we keep up last weeks play. I haven't said anything about this weeks game it's a wait n see for me and I have plenty of tall boys tonight ha!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 10, 2016)

I have seen so few people pick the Dawgs to win the east that it does not ever register with me. Anybody could take one look at this team and know they were not going to be great this year. Some people might have picked them to just stir the pot, but no one who has given it any serious consideration


----------



## Horns (Sep 10, 2016)

When you gift wrap 17 points from turnovers, it's not usually a good game


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 10, 2016)

Well you can send a few of the tall boys this way 4x4, I could use a few after the way we played today.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 10, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> Well you can send a few of the tall boys this way 4x4, I could use a few after the way we played today.



No I may need all 20 tonight


----------



## MCBUCK (Sep 10, 2016)

App and Nicholls both might be better at the end of the season....JS


----------



## MCBUCK (Sep 10, 2016)

App State won 31-7 over Old Dominion today.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 10, 2016)

One is fbs one is almost ranked 100 in fcs. Huge difference and you know this.


----------



## MCBUCK (Sep 10, 2016)

FWIW.....App State is just entering their second year in FBS. Nicholls has a new coach and about half their defense are JUCO transfers. I figure that App and Nicholls are both probably better than advertised.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 10, 2016)

I think the two boys from the tv at dline for them could play from a big time school they are that good. But if you watched the show you know why they are at Nicholls. Dumb as bricks.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 10, 2016)

Interesting thread.....


----------



## GA native (Sep 10, 2016)

Kirby Smart is 2-0. It was an ugly win, we gave away 17 points. But we'll take it, and hopefully grow from it.

Boys got to get their heads on right for Mizzou in Columbia next week. 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 10, 2016)

Could be a beatdown if they don't improve quickly.


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 10, 2016)

Silver Britches said:


> If we come out and play like Tennessucks, we're going to be in big trouble, boys!
> 
> Y'all think Chubb can get 100 yards this week?



While I didn't think we would look this bad, this is typical of us not getting up for games. No fire and desire in us at all today! We were awful! Dropped balls, missed field goal, fumbles, INTs. We looked like a bunch of goobers out there. No excuse in it. We better get our buts together, or this may turn into a long season, boys.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 11, 2016)

Let's all set aside our hate toward rival teams today if we can. Just remember the events that happened 15 years ago and things that are still happening in the world today that are more important than football. Yes uga stinks and barely beat the #98 team in fcs and will lose 4 games or more this year that's clear. Let's just pick these topics up tomorrow. Hang out with your friends n family today and enjoy life.


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 11, 2016)

nope. the vols still suck. even on 911.


----------



## westcobbdog (Sep 11, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Watch out for Ronald Ollie. If yall have seen Last Chance U, you'll know who I'm referring to.
> 
> For the record,  Nicholls is not even on Appy state level



I agree on Ollie, I noticed him right away. He would start nearly anywhere he played and if he stays healthy he will play in the NFL soon, too. 
However, I do think they are close or on Appy's level this year for sure with solid line play and good qb play along with a few key grown men JUCO's.


----------



## westcobbdog (Sep 11, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> Let's all set aside our hate toward rival teams today if we can. Just remember the events that happened 15 years ago and things that are still happening in the world today that are more important than football. Yes uga stinks and barely beat the #98 team in fcs and will lose 4 games or more this year that's clear. Let's just pick these topics up tomorrow. Hang out with your friends n family today and enjoy life.



Saw a 911 story with a video of the first responders arriving at the site of the Towers after they fell and heard maybe 100's of their audible noise emitter devices going off in the massive amount of rubble. 343 Fireman or members of the NY Fire Dept. lost their lives that day. And people want to elect someone like HC who could not give a crap about our security. Good point Yota.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 11, 2016)

Was a sad day for the Nation.


----------



## MudDucker (Sep 12, 2016)

An awfully sad day, but I don't know if we aren't in sadder times now.  I think too many have forgotten!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 12, 2016)

Silver Britches said:


> While I didn't think we would look this bad, this is typical of us not getting up for games. No fire and desire in us at all today! We were awful! Dropped balls, missed field goal, fumbles, INTs. We looked like a bunch of goobers out there. No excuse in it. We better get our buts together, or this may turn into a long season, boys.



We looked worse than the VT team that played the Vols..


----------



## Gold Ranger (Sep 12, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> We looked worse than the VT team that played the Vols..



Would have been a blowout if Lambert got the start.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 12, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


> Would have been a blowout if Lambert got the start.



He went 2/3 and got 2 yards passing..


----------



## Gold Ranger (Sep 12, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> He went 2/3 and got 2 yards passing..



Didn't have time to get warmed up.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 12, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


> Didn't have time to get warmed up.



Thank god! 

We just need to stick with Eason and take our lumps.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Sep 12, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Thank god!
> 
> We just need to stick with Eason and take our lumps.



I just hate to see you go back to that dark place after the 10rc game again.  We're here for ya, buddy.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 12, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


> I just hate to see you go back to that dark place after the 10rc game again.  We're here for ya, buddy.



Heck, they should beat us!

On paper, this is the best team that the Vols have fielded in over a decade!

But that and $1 will get you a value coffee at McDonalds..

You boys got a heck of a game coming up this weekend!


----------

